

In The World: Easy on the eyes - sound
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/itw-eyes.html

======
rflrob
My understanding is that in addition to determining the proper prescription,
grinding lenses to fit them is something that many third world countries don't
have the infrastructure for. Self-adjustable, 3rd world-friendly spectacles do
exist[1], but at that point, does one really need a prescription, or can you
just dial in until you can see well?

[1] [http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/josh-silver-adaptive-
eyewe...](http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/josh-silver-adaptive-eyewear)

